# arrow set ups?



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i shoot a very fast 70# bow
i want to trade in some of this speed for i big, heavy broad head along with a quality arrow, and i am thinking of using FOBS on this set up

any suggestions as to what broad head i should use? i want to try to stick with a fixed blade (2, 3, or 4 blade), but if you have a mechanical you think will do much more damage than any fixed blade on the market, i would love to hear about it


----------



## Bushwackr (Jul 10, 2008)

I shot a crazy setup in my opinion, I shoot a bt allegiance at 72lb at 30.5" draw plenty fast, I used a 300 fmj axis arrow it was around 307gr , and I tried the buckblaster broadhead that is 125gr itself and I had to stack two washers from other broadheads, they didnt fit tight otherwise, the washer weighed 12grains . and the lumenoks are 22grains. Anyway It all together weighted around 460. 

My .02 that was a devasting combo. Yes it slowed down the arrow some but wow did it put a smashing on the deer around here, still fast enough a deer hears the arrow hit the grass beside it, before it knows somethings up and the broadhead cuts a HUGE hole 2 3/4". My Only complaint is that I cannot easily find more of those broadheads:wink:

Oh ya I forgot one thing Use three bands on these broadhead.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

The Easton full metal jacket is a small diameter heavy arrow (10gr per inch) that hits like a ton of bricks. I use the NAP Hellrazor 3 blade 100 gr. Past season I made a somewhat bad shot on a big doe at 30 yards, completely smashed the left shoulder thru body and smashed right shoulder with arrow sticking out both sides, she went about 50 yards.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*try these*

Gold tip pro hunters with rage 2 blades are the ticket check out the rage website and see some of the damage done to game in there pictures portion. I shot a doe last year at 42 yds hit 2 ribs goin in and comin out and followed a 4 ft. wide blood trail the whole way thru the PA mountain laurel all of 50 yds to my doe. They hyperextend goin in for a 2.5" hole and come out at 2.0" I will also be trying the G5 Tekan broadheads this year. O all this is done with 100gr BH but the make em both in 125


----------



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

I love my easton fmj with muzzy 4 blades I've had pass throughs on all the deer I have shot with them.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

*arrows*

i shoot easton n-fused 400 series w/ 100 grain rage 3 blade huge entry & exit holes:shade::shade:


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

david 67 said:


> i shoot easton n-fused 400 series w/ 100 grain rage 3 blade huge entry & exit holes:shade::shade:


what is their weight?


----------

